# MOVED: Pregnancy success for the over 40's



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Pregnancy Loss, Stillbirth or Neonatal Loss.

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=401231.0


----------

